# Is This Legal In Dataone??



## NagpurDaMunda (May 26, 2006)

IS THIS LEGAL?

IF i take 900 home plan and share it with my friend ........will it be legal??

suppose we both log in from our home simultaeneously bandhwith will split

but is it legally allowed???

we will pay 450-450 each by mutual understanding........is it allowed????????

Expert opinion needed..


----------



## prasad_den (May 26, 2006)

I don't think its legal.. As far as you are using it from a single PC its alright..BTW, How do you plan to split..??


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

Yeah, it's not as simple as just using the same username and password to login. You need the same phone line too because it is linked to your BSNL connection. I bet you hadn't thought this through. It's not so easy to fool the government, mate!


----------



## gary4gar (May 26, 2006)

sharing internet from same phone line is legal


----------



## kuldeep bhardwaj (May 27, 2006)

u r totally wrong
a diff. user name & pwd can also b used on diff. b-phone lines.
i have tried it & is successful if u wanna give me 1 i will show u.


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2006)

Is it so? I'm sorry then. I have never really tried it out myself.


----------



## Generic Superhero (May 27, 2006)

this has been discussed before. dataone acc can be used from 2 diff phones. 

but nowadays they have adjusted it so that simultaneous use from 2 diff. phone lines is not possible. i can login only if my friend is offline. at least that is my experience.


----------



## puja399 (May 27, 2006)

Both Home 900 and Home 900 Plus are single user licence, meaning u can't log in more than once with the same id/pwd.

Moreover, BSNL has started binding the id with the telephone number for which it was issued, thereby no log in will be allowed from other numbers.


----------



## gary4gar (May 27, 2006)

but what if i user shares a connection via a hub via nic


----------



## shaunak (May 28, 2006)

Depends on the user agreement.
for eample it is legal to do so over a relience broadband connection which can be shared using switches and hubs.


----------



## alienspiesu (May 28, 2006)

no dude u cant share the connection.. n if u want 2 then it wud require bsnl's approval n im sure ur not gonna get tat..n hw do u plan 2 share ur connexion cos if suppose u login frm ur place then ur frnd wont b able to login frm his end.. tat means only 1 person @ a time n nw bsnl is gettin betr day by day.. it dosnt allow same id to b logged in @ 2 places simultaneously!!


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (May 28, 2006)

use a network hub and split the connection...

one host pc and another client pc

its not illegal....


----------



## go4saket (May 28, 2006)

Two people cannot log in with the same user ID at the same time... It was possible some time back, but not anymore. I have tried it and am sure about it.


----------



## puja399 (May 28, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Two people cannot log in with the same user ID at the same time...


...Unless it is a multi-user account...


----------



## Sourabh (May 28, 2006)

Whats the point of the Type III router then? It should be ok to use the connection running on same id and sharing it on your local systems via a switch. Using the same id at two places may not be possible but sharing wod be.


----------



## gary4gar (May 28, 2006)

i have wireless router and i often provide acces to my friends laptop using wireless any many others.is this is iilegal thien what is wereles is all about???


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 29, 2006)

Go to the BSNL site and it will tell you how to configure the router/modem for access from multiple pcs at the same time
It's legal and approved as long as you are connecting through the same phone line


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (May 30, 2006)

sharing internet from same phone line is legal???????? is it so?


----------



## gary4gar (May 30, 2006)

yes absoutely its legal when acces through same phone line


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jun 3, 2006)

is it legal to share from same phone lines but in different house??


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 3, 2006)

it is legal to that with bsnl plans with internet sharing capabilities. check at www.bsnl.co.in to find whether ur plan is sharable


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2006)

I have HOME 500 Plan , By the end of the month i would have exausted my 1GB limit , so i switch to one of my friends account which is a HOME 250 Plan , As the data they use doesnt cross 100MB so i my friend has given permision to use his account


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jun 3, 2006)

is 900 unlimited sharable?????


----------



## PinKLip (Jun 4, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> I have HOME 500 Plan , By the end of the month i would have exausted my 1GB limit , so i switch to one of my friends account which is a HOME 250 Plan , As the data they use doesnt cross 100MB so i my friend has given permision to use his account


Lucky to have such a good friends


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 4, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> I have HOME 500 Plan , By the end of the month i would have exausted my 1GB limit , so i switch to one of my friends account which is a HOME 250 Plan , As the data they use doesnt cross 100MB so i my friend has given permision to use his account




i will exauste 400 mb in 7 days of just surfing the net no downloads.


----------



## enjoy (Jun 4, 2006)

I think best way to share the connection is through creating multiple acounts on a machine and allow other users to Remetely Log on (Remote Desktop).


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jun 4, 2006)

how to do that ???????? n is 900 home legally sharable????


----------



## enjoy (Jun 4, 2006)

Just Install WinXP (with WinconnectServer XP) or use any Server OS. Thats it.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jun 4, 2006)

Go to the BSNL site and get the configuration settings for multi users for your router/modem and using them configure your router/modem. Once that's done connect it to one of the ports in a hub/switch and the PCs you want to use into the other ports, a friend and I just did this recently.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 4, 2006)

well if u have modems like MT841 just setup PPPOE on the modem and internet will be available to all comps connected to this modem via the LAN/WLAN/USB (what ever u have). with pppoe enabled at the adsl modem you dont even have to dial.. as it will connect to internet as soon as it is powered on.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jun 8, 2006)

still i m not getting my answer ..  ( i dont need help on sharing . i ll do that)    just tell mee  ....... is 900 unlimited plan sharable at two homes from single line.......?????? or not??????


----------



## Ishan (Jun 10, 2006)

I dont know abt legal and illegal...but when i installed Bsnl Broadband...te officers told that I should have not parallel phone lines to the same phone through which i am connected with broadband..or else the connection speed will be lowered greatly..........


----------

